# MK XVIII vs MK XX Im undecided....



## MAWhite (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi All,
It's been awhile but with life changes I find myself returning to one of my first and most passionate hobbies. More on that at another time in another forum.
Over the years I've owned several IWC but there's none in the stable today and I've got that itch for a classic pilot watch. I was literally just about to pull the trigger on the MK XVIII when I read the first rumor of the MK XX and now that we have some solid info I'm making that metal comparison list to help me decide.

Things I like about the MK VIII;
No shiny hands, bezel or bracelet links
Black date wheel with white number
Available today

Things I like about the MK XX;
In house movement
Shorter lugs
Extended hash at the 6, 9 &12
Quick change strap system

As of this moment I'm leaning towards waiting for the MK XX on bracelet.
Any thoughts or opinions are certainly welcome.


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

At first I was all over the Mark XX, but on a second thought. I'm liking the Mark XVIII more.
The reasons: no shiny hands, color matching date wheel and long lugs are more pilot style oriented.

Mark XX is good but I think XVIII is more "pilot" at heart.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Interestingly, based on the IWC website description the Mark XX does not have a soft iron inner cage to protect the movement from magnetism, while the Spitfire and Mark XIII do, as well as the "Laureus Sport For Good" edition with the new IWC32111 movement.

I wonder if Richemont and ValFleurier will sell parts to independent watchmakers. I am curious if service will be a headache in 10 years.


Edit 7/26/2022 : The IWC website has been updated and now lists the soft-iron inter cage as a feature of the Mark XX


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

From what I understand, the new movement is essentially the same as one that Baume and Mercier is using (made by Val Fleurier, the Richemont owned manufacturer). If you scroll down this page a bit, you'll see they advertise magnetic resistance 25x more than a standard movement so I'm guessing the iron cage isn't necessary anymore: Baumatic caliber


----------



## Tolmia (Dec 29, 2020)

MAWhite said:


> Hi All,
> It's been awhile but with life changes I find myself returning to one of my first and most passionate hobbies. More on that at another time in another forum.
> Over the years I've owned several IWC but there's none in the stable today and I've got that itch for a classic pilot watch. I was literally just about to pull the trigger on the MK XVIII when I read the first rumor of the MK XX and now that we have some solid info I'm making that metal comparison list to help me decide.
> 
> ...


I know the Mark XVIII has an on the fly adjust for the bracelet. I presume the XX will also, but just curious if you know for certain. I didn't even see an XX with a bracelet option on their website.

Surprised that the XX isn't significantly more than the XVIII, especially since it has triple the power reserve in the custom movement.


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

I think it depends on how much you value the look of the mark xviii vs the mark xx. Specs aside, that is essentially the most important thing.

I've always liked the mark xviii, but the design of the rather straight long lugs (51mm) made it a difficult fit, especially on straps. And I found the short power reserve to be a negative, as I was not planning to wear it everyday.

I therefore bought the Spitfire automatic instead. The Spitfire has polished hands and bezel much like the mark xx. To me this was not a negative, because it made the watch pop and made it more interesting to look at. My memory might be wrong, but I also think the longer stick markers and polished hands of the mark xx is more reminiscent of the mark 12.

But if you are looking for more of a tool watch with an under-the-radar appearance, then I see why this will not appeal to you.

The mark xx has the longer power reserve and improved water resistance. If these are things you don't value, then wouldn't place much emphasis on this.

Most posts where people have been to IWC boutiques seems to suggest that a bracelet is coming. But I have a bad feeling it will come with polished intermediate links, but time will tell.

I recently sold my spitfire and plan on getting the mark xx. I feel they have addressed the main issues with the mark xviii (power reserve and lug to lug), whilst taking some features from the Spitfire. It is still not perfect by any means, as the baton style hands are missing, they still have the new font and 2 dots at the triangle. I also think the date window placement had not been properly addressed, though slightly improved.


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

I watched a video recently showing them side by side an decided I liked the XVIII just a little more for two and a half reasons.

One is the Sellita-based movement. I'm not a huge fan of in-house stuff because it can mean more complicated servicing by way of cost and time. The half is for the short history of an in-house movement. ETA just has a reliability history that gives me confidence.

The other is that I like the location of the XVIII's numbers being closer to the bezel. Seeing both side by side made the numbers on the XX look squished but I get that they probably wanted to make the date location look less weird. Or maybe its more true to it's pilot ancestors. I don't know because I'm into the history that much.

More water resistance and power reserve are nice things but not terribly important for me. Shorter lugs are definitely a draw, though.

By coincidence I was also shopping this watch and bought a pre-owned XVIII just a few days ago after seeing the video. Got a great price with it on a bracelet and it arrives in two days. I can't wait!


----------



## GP7742 (Jan 20, 2021)

I for one, do not like the extended hash marks. I do appreciate the now-aligned date. It also has 100m WR--not that that matters when you wear it on leather.

But I'm not entirely blown away by the 32000 series either. I prefer Selitta or ETA because that's a "anywhere can service it" kind of movement. I also like the more tool-like nature of the Mark XVIII. It has the Santoni strap too, which is substantial and comfortable. This new quick change system is grinding my gears a bit--it appears too fragile.

Colourways are limited too, which makes sense since the model just dropped. By a country mile, however, I would still put the cash down for the LPP or StAdE. 









or


----------



## FREG (Jul 11, 2021)

GP7742 said:


> I for one, do not like the extended hash marks. I do appreciate the now-aligned date. It also has 100m WR--not that that matters when you wear it on leather.
> 
> But I'm not entirely blown away by the 32000 series either. I prefer Selitta or ETA because that's a "anywhere can service it" kind of movement. I also like the more tool-like nature of the Mark XVIII. It has the Santoni strap too, which is substantial and comfortable. This new quick change system is grinding my gears a bit--it appears too fragile.
> 
> ...


waiting to see the green and white dial, as said they have some good improvements but they polished the bezel and hands and made the black date wheel ( not correctly positioned to most, but disappears beautifully into the dial!) white, when I look at them side by side I am also not sure about the numerals, shame as the lug to lug and water resistance, not to forget the movement are nice


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

ctw19 said:


> From what I understand, the new movement is essentially the same as one that Baume and Mercier is using (made by Val Fleurier, the Richemont owned manufacturer). If you scroll down this page a bit, you'll see they advertise magnetic resistance 25x more than a standard movement so I'm guessing the iron cage isn't necessary anymore: Baumatic caliber


Very interesting. Val Fleurier has shown they can make these with silicon hairsprings. With rumors of the Patek/Swatch/Rolex patent ending this year, I wonder if that change will be coming to the Val Fleurier IWC movements.

I can't recall a watch release without any news or announcement.


----------



## Yeardley (Feb 20, 2021)

Man, that blue-strap blue-dial combo XX looks really nice.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

My local IWC boutique told me the bracelet model of the Mark XX is not going to be available for a few months. Right now the webpage shows only blue and black, only on straps. I suspect the bracelet will be similar to the outgoing bracelet. I've seen pictures of a green dial model of the Mark XX, and it looks like the exact same color they're using on the green Pilot chono model (of course they're making a green one), but it's not on the website yet.

I prefer the dial of the Mark XX with the Arabic numerals closer to the middle, over the older Mark XVIII where the numerals were closer to the edge. It's a matter of taste, of course, but this seems to reduce the amount of negative space towards the center of the dial and also helps conceal the poor placement of the date window of the Mark XVIII. 

On the movement, I understand the comments about benefits of using a standard SW300 movement, but I suspect it was getting hard for IWC to justify the price of the Mark with a standard movement, especially since they've used the "in-house" movement in the 39mm Spirfire for five years now. I personally don't judge the merit of a watch by its specifications, but many in the market do, and when you have watches like the the Longines Spirit, Tudor Ranger, Oris ProPilot, etc., offering in-house (or at least "in-company") movements with much longer power reserves at a significantly lower price, it makes sense that IWC would transition away from the Sellita/ETA movements.


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

Great point about the numbers being closer to the centre of the dial should help to reduce the amount of negative space.

With regards to the movement I think you are right that IWC have little choice here if they want to stay competitive in this price bracket. The mark 18 is already taking alot of flack for its rather high retail price and the use of a Selitta sw300. Sticking with this in the new mark while raising msrp wouldn't fly in the long run. 

Breitling chose to stick with a selitta in their new superocean, and they are taking a ton of criticism for that.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I had totally missed this announcement. Really want to upgrade from the XVIII to XX. Are there some comparison videos already out there? Love to see a link.


----------



## matt009au (Nov 1, 2012)

FREG said:


> waiting to see the green and white dial, as said they have some good improvements but they polished the bezel and hands and made the black date wheel ( not correctly positioned to most, but disappears beautifully into the dial!) white, when I look at them side by side I am also not sure about the numerals, shame as the lug to lug and water resistance, not to forget the movement are nice


+1 I came so close to buying the white dial 18, but every time I tried it on that long lug to lug gave me pause. This mk xx case looks like a winner with the shorter lug to lug. Somewhat surprised they didn’t move to a 39mm case like the spitfire line.


----------



## atxzizou (Apr 15, 2020)

Does the lume still suck? If they lumed all of the indices I’d have bought it already. I don’t understand why they make pilot’s watches with virtually almost no lume. As if cockpits weren’t dark.
At least they upgraded the WR.


----------



## FREG (Jul 11, 2021)

atxzizou said:


> Does the lume still suck? If they lumed all of the indices I’d have bought it already. I don’t understand why they make pilot’s watches with virtually almost no lume. As if cockpits weren’t dark.
> At least they upgraded the WR.


you are 200% right, i think they did not


----------



## FREG (Jul 11, 2021)

LodeRunner said:


> My local IWC boutique told me the bracelet model of the Mark XX is not going to be available for a few months. Right now the webpage shows only blue and black, only on straps. I suspect the bracelet will be similar to the outgoing bracelet. I've seen pictures of a green dial model of the Mark XX, and it looks like the exact same color they're using on the green Pilot chono model (of course they're making a green one), but it's not on the website yet.
> 
> I prefer the dial of the Mark XX with the Arabic numerals closer to the middle, over the older Mark XVIII where the numerals were closer to the edge. It's a matter of taste, of course, but this seems to reduce the amount of negative space towards the center of the dial and also helps conceal the poor placement of the date window of the Mark XVIII.
> 
> On the movement, I understand the comments about benefits of using a standard SW300 movement, but I suspect it was getting hard for IWC to justify the price of the Mark with a standard movement, especially since they've used the "in-house" movement in the 39mm Spirfire for five years now. I personally don't judge the merit of a watch by its specifications, but many in the market do, and when you have watches like the the Longines Spirit, Tudor Ranger, Oris ProPilot, etc., offering in-house (or at least "in-company") movements with much longer power reserves at a significantly lower price, it makes sense that IWC would transition away from the Sellita/ETA movements.


thanks for the info, i assume you have no pictures of the green dial, I am waiting to see that one, did they give you any info on the timeline of the green dial?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Alimamy said:


> Very interesting. Val Fleurier has shown they can make these with silicon hairsprings. With rumors of the Patek/Swatch/Rolex patent ending this year, I wonder if that change will be coming to the Val Fleurier IWC movements.
> 
> I can't recall a watch release without any news or announcement.


I spoke to an IWC sales rep recently about the silent launch of XX and he told me IWC soft launched a 39mm Portofino chronograph IW3914 a little while ago. 

Seems like IWC has been doing this lately…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPilot5002 (6 mo ago)

atxzizou said:


> Does the lume still suck? If they lumed all of the indices I’d have bought it already. I don’t understand why they make pilot’s watches with virtually almost no lume. As if cockpits weren’t dark.
> At least they upgraded the WR.


My Big Pilot 5002 has propably the best lume of all of my watches. Other IWC pilots - noooot so much.


----------



## ctw19 (Apr 24, 2012)

Alimamy said:


> Interestingly, based on the IWC website description the Mark XX does not have a soft iron inner cage to protect the movement from magnetism, while the Spitfire and Mark XIII do, as well as the "Laureus Sport For Good" edition with the new IWC32111 movement.
> 
> I wonder if Richemont and ValFleurier will sell parts to independent watchmakers. I am curious if service will be a headache in 10 years.


Chris Grainger-Herr posted this watch on his personal instagram yesterday and in the description he mentions a soft iron inner cage, so I'd say that confirms it's still present. That, plus the non-magnetic components of the 32111 should make for some very solid resistance I'd think.


----------



## ricksname (Apr 23, 2018)

atxzizou said:


> Does the lume still suck? If they lumed all of the indices I’d have bought it already. I don’t understand why they make pilot’s watches with virtually almost no lume. As if cockpits weren’t dark.
> At least they upgraded the WR.


Absolutely agree on the lume. I think this is one of those things they hang on to now as 'historic'. All the Pilot's Mark series have only had lume at 12, 3, 6 and 9 as far as I'm aware. Quite annoying really!

Another lume related point I haven't seen mentioned elsewhere.. the XVIII has rather cool applied lume cubes at the markers, while the XX only appears to have the lume painted on. Feels like a downgrade to me, but time will tell.


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

What is the confirmed lug-to-lug measurement of the XX and the XVIII? I read in the posted comments section of an online article that it is 49.2mm on the XX and 51.2mm on the XVIII but not sure of the origin of that data. Thank you.


----------



## dkbs (Nov 2, 2008)

ctw19 said:


> From what I understand, the new movement is essentially the same as one that Baume and Mercier is using (made by Val Fleurier, the Richemont owned manufacturer). If you scroll down this page a bit, you'll see they advertise magnetic resistance 25x more than a standard movement so I'm guessing the iron cage isn't necessary anymore: Baumatic caliber


Omega's silicon hairspring patent expired. Baume and Mercier movement uses silicon escape and hairspring. Not sure what will 32111 use.


----------



## vijay (Dec 13, 2014)

Pros of the Mark 18 Black Dial

Blacked out hands
Black date window
Brushed Bezel and fully brushed bracelet
Lower Pricing

Cons

Modified Sellita (SW300) movement with 42 hours PR ( or is it a Pro - lower servicing cost and can be serviced anywhere )
Placement of date window
6 bar WR
51 mm lug length

Pros of Mark XX

10 Bar WR
120 hr PR ( Baume et Mercier 5 day movement from ValFleurier )
the date seems to be better aligned due to slight change in the placement of Arabic numerals
Shorter lug to lug 49mm
crown seems a bit large ( not sure )
EasX - change system ( I would put it under con )

Cons

Rhodium polished enlarged hands
Polished bezel and polished middle links expected on the upcoming bracelet
The arabic numerals seems to be placed closer towards the center which i am not a fan of
Increased Pricing
White Date Window

Conclusion:-
Subjectively, I prefer the aesthetics of the mark 18 over Mark XX and only area which I believe XX is better is 10 Bar WR and 120 HR PR.

I require your subjective view on whether the in house 120 hr PR is an advantage or a disadvantage as one would have to send it to IWC for servicing and would surely entail higher service costs as well as would take months to get back from IWC . Alternatively the modified SW300 movement on Mark 18 can be serviced by any competent watchmaker at a lesser cost and the turn around period would be a couple of days at most.

Can people here who have the mark 18 with them for a few months or years provide information with regard to the accuracy and timekeeping of the SW300 movement as it seems it is a top grade movement which is regulated by IWC in 5 positions ? Also did anyone of you face issues with ratchet teeth breaking or rotor spinning on their IWC ? I believe these issues are prevalent in some of the SW200 movements but not sure whether it is the case with SW300 calibres also.

Also how is the accuracy, time keeping and reliability of the new calibre in the Mark XX as it was earlier used in one of their other watches ?


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

It wouldn't worry about the quality and robustness of the sw300. In my experience it should hold up great. When it comes to service cost, I can't say for sure what the difference would be exactly, as I have never serviced an inhouse vs SW300 movement at an IWC AD. I believe the service interval for the inhouse movement used in the spitfire automatic was every 10 years. Thus, service frequency is an important aspect in terms of overall cost. 

The extra power reserve is convenient f you have several watches and like to rotate. If not, then the extra juice is not needed.


----------



## flametop (Jul 27, 2017)

I still prefer my Mark 18.
Excellent time keeping, I love the long lugs, black Date wheel. Only thing I’d prefer would be 10bar WR over the 6bar. But I’m anyways swimming on it regularly.


----------



## bryan k (Oct 31, 2020)

BigPilot5002 said:


> My Big Pilot 5002 has propably the best lume of all of my watches. Other IWC pilots - noooot so much.


I have a Mark XVIII Heritage, the lume is amazing. All the numbers and hour markers have lume.


----------



## Hutch BMX (Jul 13, 2019)

One (big) thing I appreciate about the longer Mark XVIII lugs is the ability to fit thicker straps without the center being rubbed away by the case. Nevertheless, the XX looks like a winner to me! (Kind of a cool name too.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Hutch BMX said:


> One (big) thing I appreciate about the longer Mark XVIII lugs is the ability to fit thicker straps without the center being rubbed away by the case. Nevertheless, the XX looks like a winner to me! (Kind of a cool name too.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they already showing up in AD shops? EDIT sorry I thought this was an XX, hope to see one soon. I’ve had the XVIII for 3 years with one service, it’s been great. It’s not my most accurate but it’s likely very close to COSC spec.


----------



## Hutch BMX (Jul 13, 2019)

wagenx said:


> Are they already showing up in AD shops? EDIT sorry I thought this was an XX, hope to see one soon. I’ve had the XVIII for 3 years with one service, it’s been great. It’s not my most accurate but it’s likely very close to COSC spec.


Last night I was able to put a blue one in the shopping cart on the IWC website. After mulling it around I decided I was being a bit hasty and removed it. Tonight it gave me no such option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakemonster (Mar 20, 2019)

I've read on IWC facebook group that the blue is sold out currently.


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

The more I watch both models the more I like the Mark XVIII


----------



## jimmycarrera (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought an XVIII last year. It keeps great time, 5 sec+/- a day so I have no problem with the movement. The 20 has an in house movement so unproven. Both are great watches in a great line. Time will tell. Who wouldn't want a 12? A 16?


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

I have to say, I love that there are 2 pages of debate about 2 nearly identical watches. Best wishes on the decision! I won’t even give you the cliche’d “you can’t go wrong with either” line.


----------



## FREG (Jul 11, 2021)

does anyone have any info on the green or white dial especially the rumoured boutique exclusive green dial?


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I prefer this one. I don't really like the polishing of parts of the bracelet on the new XX model.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

I love the updates on the XX, pretty much all are tangible and make the overall package more appealing, especially the placement of the date window.

That said, blacked out hands was literally may favorite part of the Mark XVI I used to own. I was really really hoping they would go that route instead of the polished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

jimmycarrera said:


> I bought an XVIII last year. It keeps great time, 5 sec+/- a day so I have no problem with the movement. The 20 has an in house movement so unproven. Both are great watches in a great line. Time will tell. Who wouldn't want a 12? A 16?


The new movement isn't really in-house, it's Val Fleurier's (owned by Richemont) 5 day movement that they've been using in the Baumatic for a few years, so it's been around a while. No issues that I'm aware of.


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

I tried the blue dial at a local AD. Was very tempted! Decided not to pull the trigger as I’m really in the market for a dress watch but now torn….I really like the XX!


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

Mpnunes said:


> I tried the blue dial at a local AD. Was very tempted! Decided not to pull the trigger as I’m really in the market for a dress watch but now torn….I really like the XX!
> View attachment 16855887


Is that a rubber strap in that last picture? Any more photos if it is?


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

Itgb said:


> Is that a rubber strap in that last picture? Any more photos if it is?


Yes, that’s the rubber strap. Extremely comfortable and the easy swap makes this very close to a GADA watch imo.


----------



## Mpnunes (Aug 26, 2017)

Mpnunes said:


> Yes, that’s the rubber strap. Extremely comfortable and the easy swap makes this very close to a GADA watch imo.
> [/QUOTE
> With pics…


----------



## FREG (Jul 11, 2021)

is that on the right a white dial mark xx ?!??
read the mark xvii


----------



## FREG (Jul 11, 2021)

is the white dial on the right a mark xx, (sorry for the duble post) edit: read the mark xvii


----------



## edleef (Feb 15, 2013)

I do really like the new Pilot releases. There is only one thing the shouldn't have done:
- With the new line-up the sort of forgot the purpose of the watches (Pilot), the black dial watches are all bling bling with the silver hands.

The full matt black versions are no longer, only available in the previous versions.


----------



## Jimbodini (Dec 17, 2021)

Tried the blue dial on today at a local AD - was very impressed. All of the small design changes do make the case more wearable and feel in better proportion. I've got a Spitfire 39mm and actually preferred the fit of the Mark XX because of the shorter and more downturned lugs. Slightly dispiritingly, the AD mentioned a price rise on these (in the UK at least) as of tomorrow, likely to take the price of the Mark XX over 5k - a little galling given they only came out recently...


----------



## Hutch BMX (Jul 13, 2019)

Sporting my Mark XVIII today. I really like the subtle changes to the XX, at least from what I read here. I was going to make fun of the fact that, to correct for the date positioning being too far inward (which has never been my contention), they just pushed everything else inward, but… it looks really good. Well done IWC! If my IWC was a Rolex I’d sell it for 2x what I paid stating it is now a discontinued model with the rare Little Prince on the back! Takers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAWhite (Mar 31, 2008)

The vote is in and I went with the MK XVIII. 
Found a like new complete package on bracelet that was just a few months old from the original owner who was also a motivated seller. 
The black date wheel and all brushed finish pushed me over the edge.


----------



## anch (Nov 28, 2019)

I own a MkXV and I might just let that go for an XX. Dat dere power reserve!


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

MAWhite said:


> The vote is in and I went with the MK XVIII.
> Found a like new complete package on bracelet that was just a few months old from the original owner who was also a motivated seller.
> The black date wheel and all brushed finish pushed me over the edge.
> View attachment 16879357
> View attachment 16879358


Congrats! It looks great on you.


----------



## MAWhite (Mar 31, 2008)

anch said:


> I own a MkXV and I might just let that go for an XX. Dat dere power reserve!





anch said:


> I own a MkXV and I might just let that go for an XX. Dat dere power reserve!


After looking at all the different versions I think the MKXV might be the best.
Please remember me if you decide to let yours go….


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

OP. Glad you pulled the trigger. I had a similar dilemma to you and it was a tough call. Ultimately I went with the black dial version as I have a few blue dial watches. I was looking for a simple watch that looked good on a leather strap but now im thinking about adding the bracelet at a whopping £1290. Ive heard the bracelets are pretty good. They better be as I think the factory leather is the weak link in the XX. Nice buckle but the strap itself feels very cheap to me. Time will tell I guess. 

I went for the XX as I wanted the shorter lugs and matte dial and felt the added polished elements to the bezel and hands lifted the watch slightly. So far the accuracy is pretty good at +2 per day. Hijacking this thread with a photo of the XX if anyone is thinking of getting one.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Happy to see the XX (I've been away for a bit, so missed the announcement). Looks like they've added some nice perks to the design in terms of WR (never an issue for me with my Spitfire) and the 120 hour movement.

That said, I see this as an addition rather than straight-up replacement for the Pilot line. I have found my Spitfire incredibly legible, accurate and efficient in terms of winding, and while the lume does not stagger like a Seiko MM or a Pelagos, it does last well and remain legible. I have also found the 39mm / 49 L2L of the Spitfire to wear remarkably well on my 7" wrist -- stable and comfortable.

I think the new XX makes for a stronger value proposition in today's market than the XVIII did. But I'm not sure owners of recent IWC Pilots need to rush to trade "up" for it.


----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

I am interested in same question. I think I am leaning more towards the XVIII.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm interested in the XX. I think the new movement is worth the price (120 hours? Hell, it _almost_ makes the Portuguese 7 Days feel stupid!).

Does anyone recommend an AD in Chicago area?


----------



## BigPilot5002 (6 mo ago)

anch said:


> I own a MkXV and I might just let that go for an XX. Dat dere power reserve!


Don't do it! Mark XV is the pinnacle of the Mark-series.


----------



## Spaceman172 (Feb 14, 2014)

Is that an OEM rubber strap? Having looked around the the IWC site I can’t find any reference to it. Do you know if they do one in black?


----------



## Flaafl (Sep 16, 2019)

anch said:


> I own a MkXV and I might just let that go for an XX. Dat dere power reserve!


You would be making a BIG mistake. In my opinion.


----------



## Haqq777 (Sep 20, 2018)

I tried the XX on wrist at the AD and just didn't vibe with it. It is a gorgeous time piece nevertheless and I'd have maybe considered if WR and PR mattered more to me. Will be sticking with my XVIII which is relatively new to me anyway. Photo because I swapped straps recently to go with a more rustic look.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

Haqq777 said:


> View attachment 16939856
> 
> 
> I tried the XX on wrist at the AD and just didn't vibe with it. It is a gorgeous time piece nevertheless and I'd have maybe considered if WR and PR mattered more to me. Will be sticking with my XVIII which is relatively new to me anyway. Photo because I swapped straps recently to go with a more rustic look.


I had a similar experience. I have 7.5" wrists a and the XX looked little too small.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

With the current mark up of the Mark XVIII I would go towards the MK XX but I am a fan of smaller watches. I am actually on my AD's list for the next Mark XX comes in.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## tmoney2628 (Nov 13, 2018)

I purchased the Mark XVIII from Watches of Switzerland/Hudson Yards in August this year. This was like 2 weeks before the Mark XX was released. So at first, I was kind of annoyed and it gave me a feeling of buyer's remorse especially because no one told me about the Mark XX when I was purchasing the XVIII. Maybe they really didn't know... I know that release was kind of "out of nowhere."

I slowly fell in love with the Mark XVIII Heritage again over time with the blue hands and the overall colors and titanium. Not having a Heritage version of the XX will keep me satisfied for a long time with my purchase. I was mainly upset over the upgrade in movement... but without a display case back and being able to look at the movement, I don't care that much.


----------



## toolr (Jan 4, 2015)

I went with the MKXVIII Le Petit Prince, apparently the IWC/ Le Petit Prince collaberation has ended. I have it on the blue rubber with textile inlay strap from the blue ceramic "Laureus Sport For Good" watch.


----------



## tmoney2628 (Nov 13, 2018)

GP7742 said:


> I for one, do not like the extended hash marks. I do appreciate the now-aligned date. It also has 100m WR--not that that matters when you wear it on leather.
> 
> *But I'm not entirely blown away by the 32000 series either. I prefer Selitta or ETA because that's a "anywhere can service it" kind of movement.* I also like the more tool-like nature of the Mark XVIII. It has the Santoni strap too, which is substantial and comfortable. This new quick change system is grinding my gears a bit--it appears too fragile.
> 
> ...



This is a great point and ends any kind of buyer's remorse I have about getting the MXVIII Heritage right before the XX came out. Thank you for this.


----------



## GP7742 (Jan 20, 2021)

tmoney2628 said:


> This is a great point and ends any kind of buyer's remorse I have about getting the MXVIII Heritage right before the XX came out. Thank you for this.


Glad to hear it. The XX looks nice in person, but not worth the price justification. I'd sooner have any XVIII.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

tmoney2628 said:


> I purchased the Mark XVIII from Watches of Switzerland/Hudson Yards in August this year. This was like 2 weeks before the Mark XX was released. So at first, I was kind of annoyed and it gave me a feeling of buyer's remorse especially because no one told me about the Mark XX when I was purchasing the XVIII. Maybe they really didn't know... I know that release was kind of "out of nowhere."
> 
> I slowly fell in love with the Mark XVIII Heritage again over time with the blue hands and the overall colors and titanium. Not having a Heritage version of the XX will keep me satisfied for a long time with my purchase. I was mainly upset over the upgrade in movement... but without a display case back and being able to look at the movement, I don't care that much.


I went into my dealership a couple of months ago with the intent to buy a Mark XX and walked out with a XVIII Heritage. Not only did I like the dial and light weight a little better, but the Mark XX looked way too small with the reduced lugs on my 7.5" wrist. I love the lume on the Heritage. I am a little sad about the movement, but I rotate through so many watches every day that it doesn't matter.


----------



## agravelle (Jun 23, 2016)

I've owned both the Mark XVIII and XX and liked each for different reasons, but the XX is still in the collection. For me, it came down to the 5-day power reserve, in-house movement, and shorter lug-to-lug. The Mark XVIII feels truer to what IWC used to be, though, which I appreciate. Would have loved a piece that combined the best of both, but I think either is a great choice.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

tmoney2628 said:


> I purchased the Mark XVIII from Watches of Switzerland/Hudson Yards in August this year. This was like 2 weeks before the Mark XX was released. So at first, I was kind of annoyed and it gave me a feeling of buyer's remorse especially because no one told me about the Mark XX when I was purchasing the XVIII. Maybe they really didn't know... I know that release was kind of "out of nowhere."
> 
> I slowly fell in love with the Mark XVIII Heritage again over time with the blue hands and the overall colors and titanium. Not having a Heritage version of the XX will keep me satisfied for a long time with my purchase. I was mainly upset over the upgrade in movement... but without a display case back and being able to look at the movement, I don't care that much.


I think some ADs didn't even know about the Mark XX _after_ it was announced and released. I stopped by a few places with questions about it when the XX was first released, and the associates had to check their system and send me somewhere else.

Congrats on your Mark XVIII!


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

I never owned an IWC before I purchased the Mark XX in the blue dial, I will say in the past I always seen them and thought of them being overrated but now after owning one it is my favorite brand for sure. I love my IWC Mark XX and I will never sell this piece. I never held the XVIII but I did try the Spitfire and that was really cool. Overall with the price increase on IWC timepieces makes the Mark XX not far off so I decided to go with the latest that has better dimensions for me.


----------

